# brancher Mac Mini sur ecran du Mac tournesol



## vincebxl (19 Avril 2012)

Voila tout est dans le titre, je compte acheter un mac mini prochainement et souhaiterais le brancher sur l'ecran de mon vieux G4 tournesol (voire l'intégrer a la base par la suite).

QQn a-t-il déjà fait ça ?

Sachant que l'ordi ne fonctionne plus (mais l'écran oui), qqn sait peut etre comment je peux me débrouiller avec la connectique pour que mon ancien écran soit relié:
- à une alim
- au mac mini.


Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Avril 2012)

hello

en voilà une idée "amusante"

un peu de lecture (clic)

je ne me souviens pas avoir vu passer ce genre de bricolage sur Macg

à+


----------

